# Does Your Transmission Grind?



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

2011 ECO MT, 7800 miles, stock fluid, no grinding on 1-2 or 2-3 shift at 6000 rpm, WOT in gear. I am tuned, I do not have no lift shift.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

2012 ECO MT for me, 7500 miles, stock fluid, no grinding on any shifts. Bone stock otherwise.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

2012 ECO MT. It only grinds if I don't get the clutch to the floor a quarter second before I actually hit 2nd. Also, I must be above 3500 with the throttle on the floor before the shift. Engine is stock. Occured both before and after regapping spark plugs.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

My 2012 LT (4000 mi) has started to grind a few times between first and second at just over 3000 rpm. I can't tell if it's me driving in flip flops or the car, but I can't replicate it until it happens again even if I try to. Shifting all the way up to 5500 has never produced a grind. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

2012 Eco, 23k miles, 4k miles on Amsoil Synchromesh. No grind, even since new.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

On 1-2 shift under conditions trying to achieve maximum acceleration my trans will grind every time.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Skilz10179 said:


> On 1-2 shift under conditions trying to achieve maximum acceleration my trans will grind every time.


What happens if you delay the 1-2 shift just a fraction of a second. My grind goes away if I do that. Also, I think the reason it doesn't do this in any other gear is that I can't physically move the shifter as fast between any other two gears. I tried with the car sitting with the parking break set, engine idling, and the clutch held to the floor. This makes me think there is a physical limit as to how fast the syncromesh can respond to the clutch. 

I also searched for "Camaro Clutch" and "Corvette Clutch" and found threads in Camaro and Corvette forums about clutch grinding as well. It appears Chevy simply doesn't make a fast clutch.


----------



## cmetLS (Jun 2, 2011)

2011 LS 1.8L grinds while IN 3RD and 4TH gears only between 3-5000 rpm and only when tranny is cold.


----------



## TheRupp (May 8, 2012)

I absolutely have this issue. I have been attributing it to not clutching in far enough, but this thread makes it look like it's not me. Well, not EVERY time, anyway.


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

Skilz10179 said:


> On 1-2 shift under conditions trying to achieve maximum acceleration my trans will grind every time.


Same here. But only when I'm really on it and shifting fast. If I don't shift extremely fast it will shift with the usual "notchy" feel. I don't consider this a problem though. This is an economy car, I don't expect it to drive like a Corvette. I also haven't changed the fluid, and that may help.

1012 Eco MT with 3400 miles.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

I would like anyone that is experiencing this issue to please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer so I can get a service request open for you. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## RatBurger08 (May 12, 2012)

2012 Cruze Eco 6MT 7500 miles. Noticed it not more than 1000 miles, is intermittent and usually only under hard acceleration. I have not changed the trans oil. Curious as to whether the dealer does or not. They might as well since they're gonna hack the crap outta my deflector :/


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

From what I've observed, the majority of dealers are clueless about how to deal with a manual transmission until it's blown up into a million tiny pieces. Then they swap a new one in, fill it with the General's secret sauce, and call it fixed. 

Unless it's a blindingly obvious grind that even a service writer who hasn't seen a manual transmission in years can duplicate, it'll have to be DIY fixed. It's not that hard for a DIY project, either. If one can change oil, they can change the lubricant in the gearbox...


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Subscribing... be back later for comment from a real keyboard...


----------



## Rockerxink820 (Aug 8, 2011)

I had the problem with grinding from 1-2 and 3-4 turned out my synchronizers were bad so they said n then the replaced the whole transmission 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## bwaniger (Jan 22, 2012)

2012 Cruze ECO, 10,080 miles, grinds every time on fast shift from 1st to 2nd at RPM's over 4800. It's been this way since about 1000 miles. Otherwise, it feels notchy and not as smooth as all the other gears. Just doesn't seem to align itself properly. I just figured the dealer would ignore the problem, or find something else to blame the problem on.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

bwaniger said:


> 2012 Cruze ECO, 10,080 miles, grinds every time on fast shift from 1st to 2nd at RPM's over 4800. It's been this way since about 1000 miles. Otherwise, it feels notchy and not as smooth as all the other gears. Just doesn't seem to align itself properly. I just figured the dealer would ignore the problem, or find something else to blame the problem on.


Have you contacted Stacy yet from GM Customer Service? She posted in this thread earlier. I would recommend that.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

2012 1LT, 11k miles. I wouldn't say I have a grinding issue, but my trans shifts pretty dang loud.. sounds like its dry.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

OnlyTaurus said:


> 2012 1LT, 11k miles. I wouldn't say I have a grinding issue, but my trans shifts pretty dang loud.. sounds like its dry.


Sounds like it's time for some Amsoil Synchromesh!


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Sounds like it's time for some Amsoil Synchromesh!


Yessir. I'm going to see if this helps. If not, the Cruze is going under the 'knife'(wrench).


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

OnlyTaurus said:


> Yessir. I'm going to see if this helps. If not, the Cruze is going under the 'knife'(wrench).


I will say it made a significant difference to me. The shifting is much more consistent, and the transmission feels like there's nothing wrong. It responds predictably, and creates no abnormal noises. 

I'm fairly certain any grinding any people are hearing is a direct result of the large ratio change in the Eco's manual transmission, and perhaps the synchro's inability to respond quickly enough to the fast gear changes. This may be compounded by a less-than-complete clutch disengagement, which is plausible under these fast-shifting and aggressive driving conditions. 

I cannot say that I have _ever _heard my transmission grind, even when we were at the track.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I will say it made a significant difference to me. The shifting is much more consistent, and the transmission feels like there's nothing wrong. It responds predictably, and creates no abnormal noises.
> 
> I'm fairly certain any grinding any people are hearing is a direct result of the large ratio change in the Eco's manual transmission, and perhaps the synchro's inability to respond quickly enough to the fast gear changes. This may be compounded by a less-than-complete clutch disengagement, which is plausible under these fast-shifting and aggressive driving conditions.
> 
> I cannot say that I have _ever _heard my transmission grind, even when we were at the track.


That's very possible.. however, believe it or not, the LT manual gears are taller than the ECO's, thus resulting in a larger ratio change than ECO's.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

OnlyTaurus said:


> That's very possible.. however, believe it or not, the LT manual gears are taller than the ECO's, thus resulting in a larger ratio change than ECO's.


Are you sure? Based on the specs you posted, I'm seeing a greater difference on the Eco...

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-1-4l-turbo/5888-manual-transmission-specs.html

The Eco RPO code is LUJ, is it not?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

This seems quite load-dependent, too. I purposely bounced the car off the fuel cutoff today in 1st while accelerating gently and didn't get a grind shifting to 2nd. I did botch the shifter/clutch coordination accelerating hard, though, and that resulted in a grind. I tried another hard acceleration, and it didn't grind.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It's definitely load related. If I push hard in 1st gear it can take up to 5 seconds before I can shift to second without grinding. But if I'm just at high RPM but not pushing hard, the shift works as normal. Also, my son says his LS MT will grind the 1-2 shift as well, so it's not just the ECO MT doing this.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Are you sure? Based on the specs you posted, I'm seeing a greater difference on the Eco...
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-1-4l-turbo/5888-manual-transmission-specs.html
> 
> The Eco RPO code is LUJ, is it not?


LUJ is the engine. 1.4T, what I'm trying to figure out is the RPO code for the trans. MF3 may be the ECO, because I have the MR5 RPO code. I wonder what the specs are for the MR5 (LT 6-speeds)


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Even my final drive is different. It's the 3.83 with RPO code FW7


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

bwaniger said:


> 2012 Cruze ECO, 10,080 miles, grinds every time on fast shift from 1st to 2nd at RPM's over 4800. It's been this way since about 1000 miles. Otherwise, it feels notchy and not as smooth as all the other gears. Just doesn't seem to align itself properly. I just figured the dealer would ignore the problem, or find something else to blame the problem on.




bwaniger,
I would like to look into this further for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

I have a '12 Eco with 30,000 miles, and it grinds on any fast 1-2 upshift, so I only tried that a few times. Now it's grinding badly on every downshift from 3rd to 2nd. Normal up 1-2 upshifts are OK. My local dealer is pretty good, so we'll see what they say, but I suspect it will require a sycro or new trans. Hopefully there are new parts because something/s in the system is/are sub-par IMO. 

I recall some info about GM hydraulic having restrictors to slow the clutch action and make the clutch slower, which may lessen drivetrain abuse. Something like thisIn the Clutch. Does the Cruze have a hydraulic clutch?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I took mine in 2 weeks ago for this same issue and the tsb I found on identefix and it said to contact a gm engineer with some information they need and they are replacing my transmission 

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> I took mine in 2 weeks ago for this same issue and the tsb I found on identefix and it said to contact a gm engineer with some information they need and they are replacing my transmission
> 
> Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Ours is getting a new trans, and I should get the car back in about 4 work days. Did they replace your clutch? I'm still hoping for updated trans internals. It shifted nice and smooth, but something was definately off in the OE trans. Would you know where to find the TSB, so I could read it? Was your issue mostly on downshifts?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Good to see that GM is taking care of people with this issue finally. Some had doubts that GM would ever step up to the plate, but they did here and I'm happy to see them taking care of customers.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Gus_Mahn said:


> Ours is getting a new trans, and I should get the car back in about 4 work days. Did they replace your clutch? I'm still hoping for updated trans internals. It shifted nice and smooth, but something was definately off in the OE trans. Would you know where to find the TSB, so I could read it? Was your issue mostly on downshifts?


I haven't gotten to take it back in waiting on my tranny and he said they were going to replace the clutch did they put a remand tranny in yours

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> I haven't gotten to take it back in waiting on my tranny and he said they were going to replace the clutch did they put a remand tranny in yours
> 
> Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


I believe they said it would be a factory Reman and weren't sure yet if they'll be changing the clutch. My car gets driven into Chicago from Indiana 5-8 times a week. 5 of those days are in heavy traffic. The car has averaged 36mpg over 31,000 miles over 14 months in this type of driving, so obviously we don't beat it much. On heavy traffic days, there's lots of shifting. I'm starting to think a lot of wear must occur on the 3-2 downshift. Now it grinds on every 3-2 downshift, but normal 1-2 upshifts are fine. Unless GM has made improvements, we will have this issue again while the car is under warranty.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Mine has a catching feel from first to second like the clutch isn't engageing all the way.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Well I just dropes her off at the dealership it will be about three days but hopefully problem is fixed 

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH,

We hope that the replacement goes smoothly; if there is anything we can look into for you in the meantime please don't hesitate to get in touch with us via private message here on the forum (include your name, contact information, and the last 8 digits of your VIN with your inquiry). 

Sarah (Assisting Stacy), Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

I got the car back today. It seems to be good. It will still grind a little on a fast high rpm 1-2 shift, but I do think it is better than the old trans was new, and we don't usually drive the car like that. They inspected the clutch and said it was ok. Good thing the warranty is another 68,000 miles. I feel that it destroy second gear syncro again with all the downshifting it gets in city traffic. 

On a side note, the steering wheel is off to the left, and the car pulls to the right. I don't recall that from before repair. Do they drop the subframe or rack to pull the trans?


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

The car doesn't get driven like that very often (thought I made that point more than once), and has never been speed shifted (without lifting off the gas). I did it after the trans replacement as a test to see if there's any improvement over the original trans. My concern is the long term durability because my car gets downshifted a LOT and the syncro failed once already. 

I do agree with your why would anybody try to go fast in this car thought. This is not a car made for tuning or drag racing. Even if you put lots of money into it, it will still get slayed by family cars. It's the first car I've ever owned that needs to be downshifted to pass at expressway speeds. We do like the car and it gets around well enough. I just hope this is not a weakness that appears too commonly.


----------



## Eco50Cruze (Nov 2, 2012)

2012 Eco MT. 25k Has done it some since new.almost always into 3rd. and 3/4 shift 30% . I drive this car very easy bought for fuel mileage shift between 2500-3000. Clutch pedal fully depressed and do not hurry shifts.


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

Yes within the first 100kms, 2012 Eco MT. Stock fluid still, still does it if i do a fast 1-2 shift.


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Mine does it from 2 to 3rd its like notchy felling but 4 to fifth sometime notchy feeling did since new brought it to the dealer said was normal


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Gus_Mahn said:


> I got the car back today. It seems to be good. It will still grind a little on a fast high rpm 1-2 shift, but I do think it is better than the old trans was new, and we don't usually drive the car like that. They inspected the clutch and said it was ok. Good thing the warranty is another 68,000 miles. I feel that it destroy second gear syncro again with all the downshifting it gets in city traffic.
> 
> On a side note, the steering wheel is off to the left, and the car pulls to the right. I don't recall that from before repair. Do they drop the subframe or rack to pull the trans?




Gus_Mahn,
Thank you for the update on this. I am happy to hear that your transmission seems to be working properly. If you have any other issues please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

Gus_Mahn said:


> On a side note, the steering wheel is off to the left, and the car pulls to the right. I don't recall that from before repair. Do they drop the subframe or rack to pull the trans?


Not sure if they would drop the entire assembly (I would think so), but they probably needed to disconnect at least the tie rods while pulling the drive axles. You should probably contact the dealership and have and alignment done.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Well got my car back yesterday and not happy now it feels worse than before and my steering wheel is off and I have yo take it back today this is getting real old

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Well got my car back yesterday and not happy now it feels worse than before and my steering wheel is off and I have yo take it back today this is getting real old
> 
> Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


That is absolutely ridiculous. Do you have a case on file with GM? I would be mad.

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> That is absolutely ridiculous. Do you have a case on file with GM? I would be mad.
> 
> Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using AutoGuide.Com Free App


No but I took it back today and he told me it was normal for t to be hard to shift and there's really nothing he could do that I have a new transmission haha I have a remand transmission not new

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> No but I took it back today and he told me it was normal for t to be hard to shift and there's really nothing he could do that I have a new transmission haha I have a remand transmission not new
> 
> Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


I mean, there could be some break-in for it, but no, it shouldn't be hard to shift. Contact GM and file a case. Getting your car back and finding that the steering wheel is off and it pulls to the side is simply unacceptable. Did nobody test drive it before giving it to you?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I mean, there could be some break-in for it, but no, it shouldn't be hard to shift. Contact GM and file a case. Getting your car back and finding that the steering wheel is off and it pulls to the side is simply unacceptable. Did nobody test drive it before giving it to you?


Well I'm not too worried about the steering wheel I can fix that its just it feels like its caching its not smooth I mean I know there will me a little something and he the service manager test drove it with me and said it was normal so idk

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## SlowBoost (Jul 26, 2011)

Still have it in mine.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Yea me too my dealership wont look at it again

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Well got my car back yesterday and not happy now it feels worse than before and my steering wheel is off and I have yo take it back today this is getting real old
> 
> Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App



H3LLON3ARTH,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are experiencing with your Cruze. I do understand your frustrations with this. I would like to look into this further for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to your response.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> H3LLON3ARTH,
> I would like to apologize for the issues that you are experiencing with your Cruze. I do understand your frustrations with this. I would like to look into this further for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to your response.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


I contacted gm directly and I will here back from them with a resolvement flin 48 hours from today

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## herchevycruze (Aug 7, 2011)

I have heard a little bit of a noise occationally with mine during 1-2 shifts but it's only when accelerating normal. I was a little concerned about it at first but then found a bulletin which sounded similar to what I was experiencing so I didn't pursue it any further. The bulletin # is PIP5043 and reads:

Condition/Concern:
*Some customers may comment on a grind growl noise on the 1-2 shift that can be felt in the clutch pedal and brake pedal if applied during a 1-2 shift under light or normal acceleration. Concern may be hard to duplicate unless making the shift at 10 miles per hour and only the first time per drive cycle that 10 miles per hour is achieved.*
[h=4]Recommendation/Instructions:
This condition can be caused by the anti-lock brake system conducting a self-test at 10 miles per hour and if the customer is shifting at that speed they may feel the condition in the pedal assembly. This is because the pedals and the anti-lock brake system motor are both mounted to the cowl. No repairs should be attempted please explain this to your customer.[/h]


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Well thia is not what I'm feeling its threw every gear at all speeds shifting I can feel the gears ir something I have to kinda force it into each gear I am takimg it back Thursday 

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

I'd like to interject $.02 worth on the gear grinding under hard shifts/acceleration, and forgive me if it has been stated already I didn't read the entire thread. Most of the time when you have issues with high RPM shifting it is a function of the hydraulics and not an issue with the actual transmission. This is not a performance oriented car so the hydraulic system is probably not designed for rapid shifts. If it cannot move the hydraulic fluid fast enough the clutch will not disengage as quickly as you shift and you will grind the gears. This was a common problem on the LS1 F-Bodies and was changed by drilling out the feed line from the master cylinder to let more fluid get to the slave cylinder. If the complaint is strictly fast high RPM shifting this is most likely the issue and not a malfunction in the transmission.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

NBrehm said:


> I'd like to interject $.02 worth on the gear grinding under hard shifts/acceleration, and forgive me if it has been stated already I didn't read the entire thread. Most of the time when you have issues with high RPM shifting it is a function of the hydraulics and not an issue with the actual transmission. This is not a performance oriented car so the hydraulic system is probably not designed for rapid shifts. If it cannot move the hydraulic fluid fast enough the clutch will not disengage as quickly as you shift and you will grind the gears. This was a common problem on the LS1 F-Bodies and was changed by drilling out the feed line from the master cylinder to let more fluid get to the slave cylinder. If the complaint is strictly fast high RPM shifting this is most likely the issue and not a malfunction in the transmission.


Yes I understand that but I'm not shifting hard on purpose its just I had to get on it bc this car came out of nowhere but yes u do get on it sometimes and I have to slow shift or it will do it.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

But my concerne is with the way it feels under normal shifting and it just feels like uta catching in every gear as stated before and I can't belive thats normal my 03 cavalier I could just slide it into the gear hardley ever felt anything.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

My car has a slight "catch" when shifting from 5-6th gear, but only does it on rare occasions. I drive this car very easily, so much infact that I rarely see the up-shift light. If the condition is still there after my first oil change I'll look into it.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm just glad there are more than me with this problem but u hate that we all are having thia problem and I'm goin to make a 1000 mile journey so wish me luck for no problems.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Well car goes back into the shop tomorrow its started to vibrate in fourth gear again so frustrated right now.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Well just dropped her off at dealership hopefully they can get it worked out.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Quick10 (Aug 1, 2011)

yep mine grinds 1st to 2nd if I'm on the gas pretty hard. I've had it grind a couple of times 5th to 6th but I think I might have caused that


----------



## bryanakron40 (Nov 8, 2012)

You guys aren't confusing grinding with the normal notchy feel it has going into gear are you? Mine does not grind, but has a notchy feel.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

bryanakron40 said:


> You guys aren't confusing grinding with the normal notchy feel it has going into gear are you? Mine does not grind, but has a notchy feel.


There's a definite difference. If I floor it in 1st going to 2nd will grind.


----------



## bryanakron40 (Nov 8, 2012)

obermd said:


> There's a definite difference. If I floor it in 1st going to 2nd will grind.


OK, just wanted to see if the 2 were being interchanged. So far I only have a slight grind(hard to hear it) when the trans is cold. Once I make a couple shifts, it is fine.


----------



## Quick10 (Aug 1, 2011)

Definite grind as in I can hear the transmission protest and then it goes into gear.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

The only time I've gotten a grind is when shifting 1-2 in the power mode on the tune when I'm really giving the car the beans. At normal power levels it's fine. 

Swapping out the OEM fluid with Amsoil Synchromesh made a noticeable difference in notchiness, for the better. It also reduced the 1-2 grind to almost nil.


----------



## Shoelessjake (Sep 19, 2012)

Ok I have an automatic, 11' Eco, stock fluid, 28,000 miles now, but into iced it a month after buying the car and its when it goes from 1-2, bothers me a bit.


----------



## Shoelessjake (Sep 19, 2012)

^^^^i noticed, **** phone


----------



## Shoelessjake (Sep 19, 2012)

Just curious about why it does it with an auto transmission, something is catching, u guys all have manual so it's odd to me..


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

So just contacted my dealership found something wrong with fourth gear dosnt know what it is so there replacing the transmission again.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Again? As in twice in 2 months?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Yes but the sevice manafer actually didn't know he was just asuming but what thwy order was tge shifter and shifter cable.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

And before anyone says that I've been raging my car they can see my dic it says 36.3 mpg at 30 mph I drive 95 percent city.
Edit sorry 36.3
Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Maybe this will help. I'm not sure if it's been already posted.. but I think this might clear some issues up for some of you.

*#PIP5043: Intermittent Grind Growl Noise on 1-2 Shift First Shift of Drive Cycle - (Jul 26, 2012)*









*Subject:**Intermittent Grind Growl Noise on 1-2 Shift First Shift of Drive Cycle*



*Models:**2011-2013 Chevrolet Cruze*


*2012-2013 Chevrolet Sonic*


*2011-2013 Buick Regal*


*2012-2013 Buick Verano*


*Equipped with manual transmission RPO M26 MF3 MR5 MZ0 MZ4*

[HR][/HR]The following diagnosis might be helpful if the vehicle exhibits the symptom(s) described in this PI.
[h=4]Condition/Concern:[/h]Some customers may comment on a grind growl noise on the 1-2 shift that can be felt in the clutch pedal and brake pedal if applied during a 1-2 shift under light or normal acceleration. Concern may be hard to duplicate unless making the shift at 10 miles per hour and only the first time per drive cycle that 10 miles per hour is achieved.
[h=4]Recommendation/Instructions:[/h]This condition can be caused by the anti-lock brake system conducting a self-test at 10 miles per hour and if the customer is shifting at that speed they may feel the condition in the pedal assembly. This is because the pedals and the anti-lock brake system motor are both mounted to the cowl. No repairs should be attempted please explain this to your customer.
*
Note: *Perform visual inspection of brake lines to ensure all lines are routed properly and secured as any lines making contact with another component can further aggravate this condition.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Not for me my grinding was at 4500 rpm and abouve and my vibration starts at 35 mph all the way to 40 mph.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

OnlyTaurus - although this can cause a lot of people to think their Cruzen are grinding from 1 -> 2, that's not what I experience when I say I can grind my gears from 1 -> 2. I have adjusted my driving style so that if I need to punch it I wait until I get to 2nd gear before punching it. My suspicion is that the 1 -> 2 shift can be done so quickly the synchros simply can't do their job.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

obermd said:


> OnlyTaurus - although this can cause a lot of people to think their Cruzen are grinding from 1 -> 2, that's not what I experience when I say I can grind my gears from 1 -> 2. I have adjusted my driving style so that if I need to punch it I wait until I get to 2nd gear before punching it. My suspicion is that the 1 -> 2 shift can be done so quickly the synchros simply can't do their job.


I hear ya Mike, the 1-2 syncros fighting the high multiplied torque and gear rotating speeds can definitely contribute to the 'grind', absolutely. I just posted this in case some people's definition of 'grind' were different. I searched Service Information and this was really the only concern I came across, so I figured I'd post it.

Another idea too, for those that would like to try it, Amsoil Syncromesh is supposed to be a phenomenal trans lubricant for our manual transmissions. From what I've researched, it dramatically helps with grinds, clashes, etc. Maybe this can help, too.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

OnlyTaurus said:


> Another idea too, for those that would like to try it, Amsoil Syncromesh is supposed to be a phenomenal trans lubricant for our manual transmissions. From what I've researched, it dramatically helps with grinds, clashes, etc. Maybe this can help, too.


I'm goong to try this but I don't want to spend the money until aftee all my work gets done.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> So just contacted my dealership found something wrong with fourth gear dosnt know what it is so there replacing the transmission again.
> 
> Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App




H3LLON3ARTH,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are having with your Cruze. I would like to look into this further for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Chevrolet resolvment center is a crock of **** tgey call one time a day and you can call them back all I get is stupid voicemail then whrn I get a real person they can't do anything what the **** man I just want my car fixed.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Chevrolet resolvment center is a crock of **** tgey call one time a day and you can call them back all I get is stupid voicemail then whrn I get a real person they can't do anything what the **** man I just want my car fixed.
> 
> Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


I went through this for months before I finally just gave up...


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> I went through this for months before I finally just gave up...


I'm not gving up I paid good money for a car and they ahould at least try to find a resolment they have my old transmission and probably more that just mine.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> I'm not gving up I paid good money for a car and they ahould at least try to find a resolment they have my old transmission and probably more that just mine.Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


They have my original transmission too lol. For me there just became a point where I had spent too much time and energy fighting GM over this and the only results I was getting was stress. I've come to terms with the fact GM manufactures garbage and the only way to resolve the problem is to sell the car and cut my losses.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> They have my original transmission too lol. For me there just became a point where I had spent too much time and energy fighting GM over this and the only results I was getting was stress. I've come to terms with the fact GM manufactures garbage and the only way to resolve the problem is to sell the car and cut my losses.


Yea but loosing 5 grand on a problem I didn't do is not my way of doing thing I spent cash on this car I now wish I would have leased it.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## 20131pz69 (Oct 22, 2012)

2013 2lt. < 200 mi. 
I have not had this issue, but since the shifter is rubbery, i have ground gears a few times & missed engaging/ popped out once.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

20131pz69 said:


> 2013 2lt. < 200 mi.
> I have not had this issue, but since the shifter is rubbery, i have ground gears a few times & missed engaging/ popped out once.


My problem has been there since day on 17000 miles and a remanufactured transmission 

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Change the oil if you didn't do that yet


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I am just skeptical because its not recommended for my car how many miles have y'all gone on amsoil syncromesh and have y'all had it tested by Blackstone.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Well everyone has change to amsoil no problems


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Greasemonkey2012 said:


> It's oil man its really close to factory and is brass synchro compatible . whats the most gona happen nothing really the amsoil is way better then castrol oil they put in from factory everyone has changed to amsoil and everyone only had good thing to say about it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


Well its just don't wanna have to have abotger transmission problem and they try and blame the gear oil I put in it I'm going back to the dealer tomorrow so they can change the shifter and shifter cable.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Greasemonkey2012 said:


> It's oil man its really close to factory
> Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


This right here dosnt make it sound any better

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks man 



H3LLON3ARTH said:


> This right here dosnt make it sound any better
> 
> Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Well I'm still on the fence about this.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## bryanakron40 (Nov 8, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Well I'm still on the fence about this.
> 
> Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Hopefully it isn't one with a lot of points.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

It is bc I wabt a good transmission so when I travel to lordstown I want a good 2800 mile round trip.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

19k miles with the Amsoil Synchromesh in my Eco's transmission, and it shifts like the day I put it in. It's seen 15*F mornings and 95*F afternoons bombing down the freeway. It also made the transmission much more predictable in its behavior. The 2nd gear grind I had intermittently became even more intermittent to the point of once in a blue moon, and then only under power mode in the Trifecta tune when I was matting the accelerator and shifting at 6000 RPM or more. 

Give it a try. It's about $30 shipped, which is probably cheaper than the work missed so far bashing the dealer's heads against a brick wall.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

sciphi said:


> 19k miles with the Amsoil Synchromesh in my Eco's transmission, and it shifts like the day I put it in. It's seen 15*F mornings and 95*F afternoons bombing down the freeway. It also made the transmission much more predictable in its behavior. The 2nd gear grind I had intermittently became even more intermittent to the point of once in a blue moon, and then only under power mode in the Trifecta tune when I was matting the accelerator and shifting at 6000 RPM or more.
> 
> Give it a try. It's about $30 shipped, which is probably cheaper than the work missed so far bashing the dealer's heads against a brick wall.


Yea I might try it just dropped her off to have the shifter and shifter cable replaced

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Hammer47 (Oct 11, 2012)

YUP, I took mine to the dealer for the same reason and they found NOTHING wrong with it. Also told me it's not a Corvette so I shouldn't expect anything. So I got pissed off and reminded them that I've driven Manual cars for 30 years, and this is the only one that grinds like this. They still say it's NORMAL. WOW.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Yea that's what they told me until I contacted gm directly and told them that there is something wrong with it and it crap but hey yhe dealership knows me by name now walked In this morning they said morning mr fuller haha but that dosnt help my transmission.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Hammer47 said:


> YUP, I took mine to the dealer for the same reason and they found NOTHING wrong with it. Also told me it's not a Corvette so I shouldn't expect anything. So I got pissed off and reminded them that I've driven Manual cars for 30 years, and this is the only one that grinds like this. They still say it's NORMAL. WOW.


Time to contact Stacy and find a new dealer.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I've been kick out of Chevrolet dealership due to my transmission problems there is no resolvment for the transmission and they wont look at my car for any other problems.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Don't threaten to sue gm they will not work on your car after you threaten them I'm done with Chevrolet I don't know if I will keep the car no more I'm very pissed off at gm will no longer buy another gm product.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Report that to GM corporate. I'd be interested in hearing what they have to say. 

Or, since they are not honoring the warranty, time to drop the OEM fluid and put in pretty much any other 70w-80, 75w-85, or 75w-90 GL4 (NOT GL5!!!) transmission lubricant. Warranty's toast, might as well butter it up with some good sauce...


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

sciphi said:


> Report that to GM corporate. I'd be interested in hearing what they have to say.
> 
> Or, since they are not honoring the warranty, time to drop the OEM fluid and put in pretty much any other 70w-80, 75w-85, or 75w-90 GL4 (NOT GL5!!!) transmission lubricant. Warranty's toast, might as well butter it up with some good sauce...


Gm resovment rep told me that.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

So you got mad, took it out on the CS rep, and the rep went nuclear. :blowup:

At least try changing the transmission fluid before giving up. It's $30 and an hour. It just might make the situation better. It's worked before.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Yea but ill have to do all of my work now so that's a bigger deal.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

sciphi said:


> So you got mad, took it out on the CS rep, and the rep went nuclear. :blowup:
> 
> At least try changing the transmission fluid before giving up. It's $30 and an hour. It just might make the situation better. It's worked before.


And I have a right to be mad 17000 miles and the problem hasn't been fix.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hammer47 said:


> YUP, I took mine to the dealer for the same reason and they found NOTHING wrong with it. Also told me it's not a Corvette so I shouldn't expect anything. So I got pissed off and reminded them that I've driven Manual cars for 30 years, and this is the only one that grinds like this. They still say it's NORMAL. WOW.



Hammer47,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are having with your transmission. I would be happy to look into this further for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to your response.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## babymobilcruze (Aug 17, 2012)

2012 1LT, stock fluid. When in upper rpm range doesn't even have to be redline it will grind every time on 1-2 shift. It happens so frequently I've ensured clutch pressed in all the way etc. Hey least the shift knob doesn't pop off SRT-4 drivers know what in talking about!


----------



## RatBurger08 (May 12, 2012)

Fixed it back in October, got a dodge dart.. lol


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

babymobilcruze said:



> Hey least the shift knob doesn't pop off SRT-4 drivers know what in talking about!





RatBurger08 said:


> Fixed it back in October, got a dodge dart.. lol


Good luck with the Dart!  

Has anyone who's gone to their dealership actually gotten this issue resolved? Hammer47, H3LLON3ARTH, anyone? Or is GM corporate not telling the dealers to do something about this issue?

My Eco doesn't grind, but that's likely because I usually shift into 2nd at about 1600 RPM...  If there's an issue and a fix I'd like to know about it long before my warranty expires.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Blue Angel said:


> Good luck with the Dart!
> 
> Has anyone who's gone to their dealership actually gotten this issue resolved? Hammer47, H3LLON3ARTH, anyone? Or is GM corporate not telling the dealers to do something about this issue?
> 
> My Eco doesn't grind, but that's likely because I usually shift into 2nd at about 1600 RPM...  If there's an issue and a fix I'd like to know about it long before my warranty expires.


I've been in many times for this problem the only tine I get a grind and do I rarely get it now but it happens when I shift above 4500 rpm aggressive shifting in these cars is not good. I got a new shifter and shifter cable and that fixed my vibration issue's in 4th.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

RatBurger08 said:


> Fixed it back in October, got a dodge dart.. lol


I bought a pile of junk 93 Pontiac sunbird for 7 bills, that fixed my problem (now I don't have to drive my cruze)...


----------



## Sanjay Collins (Jun 25, 2013)

I grind into second only when the car is cold, every time. Doesn't matter if I shift fast or if I push the clutch in and wait one, two or even three seconds. Also at any rpm, 1800-6000, still does. After it's warmed and it's been shifted a few times it stops completely and just becomes it's typically notchy self.

Completely stock Eco 6MT - 968 miles.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## RollinOn18s (Mar 28, 2013)

Try double clutching. Mine ginds or notches into 2nd more if I am just cannon it. 



Sanjay Collins said:


> I grind into second only when the car is cold, every time. Doesn't matter if I shift fast or if I push the clutch in and wait one, two or even three seconds. Also at any rpm, 1800-6000, still does. After it's warmed and it's been shifted a few times it stops completely and just becomes it's typically notchy self.
> 
> Completely stock Eco 6MT - 968 miles.
> 
> ...


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Sanjay Collins said:


> I grind into second only when the car is cold, every time. Doesn't matter if I shift fast or if I push the clutch in and wait one, two or even three seconds. Also at any rpm, 1800-6000, still does. After it's warmed and it's been shifted a few times it stops completely and just becomes it's typically notchy self.
> 
> Completely stock Eco 6MT - 968 miles.
> 
> ...


I would recommend a fluid change that has been a big help there's a how to on it in the How to section.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## Devilz (May 16, 2012)

I got cruze diesel, my gearbox grind downshifting from 3rd to 2nd, just gone over 60k miles so no warranty and stealers want £3k + vat to replace whole gearbox


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Devilz said:


> I got cruze diesel, my gearbox grind downshifting from 3rd to 2nd, just gone over 60k miles so no warranty and stealers want £3k + vat to replace whole gearbox


Is it a manual gearbox.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## Devilz (May 16, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Is it a manual gearbox.
> 
> Sent from my Droid


+1

yes it is


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

The bad thing is your the first person I've heard of thay has problems out of there manual transmission in a diesel.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## Nathan of Aus. (May 16, 2013)

obermd said:


> What happens if you delay the 1-2 shift just a fraction of a second. My grind goes away if I do that. Also, I think the reason it doesn't do this in any other gear is that I can't physically move the shifter as fast between any other two gears. I tried with the car sitting with the parking break set, engine idling, and the clutch held to the floor. This makes me think there is a physical limit as to how fast the syncromesh can respond to the clutch.
> 
> I also searched for "Camaro Clutch" and "Corvette Clutch" and found threads in Camaro and Corvette forums about clutch grinding as well. It appears Chevy simply doesn't make a fast clutch.


I'd argue that an even larger factor is that the largest gear ratio difference is between 1st and 2nd so the synchro mesh has to work harder to match the engine and wheel rpm than in any other shift.


----------



## Knight (Jun 27, 2013)

My 2013 Eco manual started its grind before I hit 1000 miles, and as a matter of fact it did it 3 times today!


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

2013 Eco manual, no grind. Granted, I've only done a couple WOT 1-2 and 2-3 shifts, but no grinds from mine. However, this isn't exactly a fast shifting transmission. The transmission/shifter doesn't feel too happy banging out lightning shifts like some others I've driven.
I remember reading on the threads of those changing out their manual transmission fluid for amsoil or other MTF fluids that there wasn't a lot of consistency in the amount of Castrol factory fill that came out. Maybe the 1-2 grind starts with underfilled transmissions from the factory? Or as Nathan speculated the very large gap from 1-2 in the ECO ratios?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

BowtieGuy said:


> 2013 Eco manual, no grind. Granted, I've only done a couple WOT 1-2 and 2-3 shifts, but no grinds from mine. However, this isn't exactly a fast shifting transmission. The transmission/shifter doesn't feel too happy banging out lightning shifts like some others I've driven.
> I remember reading on the threads of those changing out their manual transmission fluid for amsoil or other MTF fluids that there wasn't a lot of consistency in the amount of Castrol factory fill that came out. Maybe the 1-2 grind starts with underfilled transmissions from the factory? Or as Nathan speculated the very large gap from 1-2 in the ECO ratios?


No I barley draind out a quart of factory fill.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

2012 cruze 1 lt rs , 13500km. grinds at high rpm from 1st to 2end under heavy loads most of the time. so i just stopped hitting 5000+ rpm.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> No I barley draind out a quart of factory fill.
> 
> Sent from my Droid


Exactly. Some people drain out 1.5 quarts, some less than a quart. Its been inconsistent from most owners who change out their factory transmission fluid. Maybe this is playing a part in the 1-2 grind?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

BowtieGuy said:


> Exactly. Some people drain out 1.5 quarts, some less than a quart. Its been inconsistent from most owners who change out their factory transmission fluid. Maybe this is playing a part in the 1-2 grind?


It fixed my grind.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Knight said:


> My 2013 Eco manual started its grind before I hit 1000 miles, and as a matter of fact it did it 3 times today!


Hello Knight,

Sorry to hear you've had problems with your Cruze grinding. If there is anything we can do to assist with this issue please let us know.

Amber N.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Jaymanohio (May 20, 2013)

I have a 2012 Cruze LT and when under a hard acceleration it grinds going into 2nd gear usually above 3500RPM. The tranny was replaced at 700 miles because 2nd gear went out of it. Now its and intermittent problem the Dealer cannot figure out!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Jaymanohio said:


> I have a 2012 Cruze LT and when under a hard acceleration it grinds going into 2nd gear usually above 3500RPM. The tranny was replaced at 700 miles because 2nd gear went out of it. Now its and intermittent problem the Dealer cannot figure out!


Im assuming its a 6Mt. If so check this out.
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6627

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Got mine to grind 2 times in the 1st 2000 miles both in the same drive cycle. Haven't happen since granted I extremely delayed my 1-2 shifts because if it. Windows down my shifter is rather loud. Wish I had another ECO near me to compare what is and isn't normal. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

jaymanohio, 

I am sorry you are having this concern. We would like to look into this further and assist your dealer. Can you please private message me your name, VIN, mileage, address, and the name of your GM dealership? I look forward to hearing from you soon. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

My eco MT does I think when I go into reverse. Not sure if that's normal. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> Windows down my shifter is rather loud. Wish I had another ECO near me to compare what is and isn't normal.


 No Grind - but yes with windows down the shift mechanism is clicky/noisy.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

No grind on mine either. I can also hear the clicky/noisy shift with the windows down as well. I think its just the nature of the beast with these cars/transmissions.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Yep, mine clicks and clanks when shifted. I can hear it clearly with the windows down, but don't notice it with the windows up.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> Got mine to grind 2 times in the 1st 2000 miles both in the same drive cycle. Haven't happen since granted I extremely delayed my 1-2 shifts because if it. Windows down my shifter is rather loud. Wish I had another ECO near me to compare what is and isn't normal.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


They're all very clunky from outside the car, even with new fluid.

I've ground 2nd and 3rd occasionally. Think I'm being too quick with the clutch pedal.


----------



## Mowin8603 (Jul 20, 2013)

2012 ECO 6MT 40k grins going into 2nd swiftly. 



blk88verde said:


> No Grind - but yes with windows down the shift mechanism is clicky/noisy.


I too have noticed when shifting with the windows down you can hear a sort of clunky sound. 

..First post! W00t!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Mine is a 2012 ECO...the mileage currently is 1744. Mine doesnt grind in either gear from 1st to 6th...it does it in reverse. Not sure if this is normal, but it acts like it wants to die everytime im in reverse.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Mine is a 2012 ECO...the mileage currently is 1744. Mine doesnt grind in either gear from 1st to 6th...it does it in reverse. Not sure if this is normal, but it acts like it wants to die everytime im in reverse.


It will since you posed and probably voted. Same thing with my Subaru. I went bragging about my turbo being the only one left standing and sob went and took the engine with it. 

Reverse was like that for me so I give it enough gas to be over 1k and when fast enough I go neutral and coast the rest of the way if its a parking spot. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Mine is a 2012 ECO...the mileage currently is 1744. Mine doesnt grind in either gear from 1st to 6th...it does it in reverse. Not sure if this is normal, but it acts like it wants to die everytime im in reverse.


More gas and slip the clutch. Reverse is geared like 2nd gear for some stupid reason. It's terrible on a big hill.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## muzklovr18 (Jan 31, 2013)

I have a 2012 cruze non eco, and mine does grind when shifting from first to second. I have been told that is normal condition for the 6sp manual tranny.


----------



## Axle F (Aug 20, 2013)

I have the 1.4L turbo plus model that has an auto tranny and it makes a grind/rattle noise when shifting into 2nd when the car is cold. Sounds like it could be a heat shield or something that expands and changes position slightly after the car is warmed up cause it only does it when the car is cold or has sat for a few hrs. Didn't do it from new, but has been doing it for the last few months. It's a 2012 model which I bought 8 months ago. Will mention it when it goes in for that brake booster recall that was just announced. Any thoughts ????


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Axle F said:


> I have the 1.4L turbo plus model that has an auto tranny and it makes a grind/rattle noise when shifting into 2nd when the car is cold. Sounds like it could be a heat shield or something that expands and changes position slightly after the car is warmed up cause it only does it when the car is cold or has sat for a few hrs. Didn't do it from new, but has been doing it for the last few months. It's a 2012 model which I bought 8 months ago. Will mention it when it goes in for that brake booster recall that was just announced. Any thoughts ????


ABS self check. Your transmission is just fine. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

My trans finally stopped grinding now that my engine is so fuct from burning oil and missfires that i can't get it to rev passed 4 grand anymore! I can't wait until 2014 Civic Si's hit the dealerships!

BTW, gm customer service person, if you read this please don't reply and act like you care...


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Skilz10179 said:


> My trans finally stopped grinding now that my engine is so fuct from burning oil and missfires that i can't get it to rev passed 4 grand anymore! I can't wait until 2014 Civic Si's hit the dealerships!
> 
> BTW, gm customer service person, if you read this please don't reply and act like you care...


Man you've had **** luck with that car. We have people with over 100k on their engines and no misfires or revving issues. Oil burning IIRC was an issue early on with these cars that was resolved. GM's metric I believe was if it burns over half a quart per oil change, there's a problem.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Man you've had **** luck with that car. We have people with over 100k on their engines and no misfires or revving issues. Oil burning IIRC was an issue early on with these cars that was resolved. GM's metric I believe was if it burns over half a quart per oil change, there's a problem.


I've had countless issues and been treated like leper by gm, probably had the car in the shop once for every thousand miles i have on her... I actually just got it out of the dealership shop again a few days ago, where they replaced my tmap and front O2 sensor which were destroyed most likely by oil/burning oil. Also they replaced my entire valve cover and cam seals due to the breather vent over the intake cam blowing oil all over the engine and completely filling the spark plug valley and ignition coils... In fact, i had to put new plugs in it myself just to make it run good enough to drive it two miles to the dealership. Thanks GM for making a car that drips oil on my freshly poured concrete driveway with less than 20,000 miles on the clock!

After all that and the dealer tech says "the car is tip top now, come pick her up", it still idles very rough, still hesitates under acceleration 100% of the time and still blows clouds of burning oil smoke from the exhaust at times....

Its going back to the dealership again when i have time...


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Lemon law.... seriously

 Sent from my phone. Excuse my excellent grammar. Autoguide APP!


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Lemon law.... seriously
> 
> Sent from my phone. Excuse my excellent grammar. Autoguide APP!


I already tried that, GM is a very powerful company. They made my life a living h3ll for even challenging them...


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> My trans finally stopped grinding now that my engine is so fuct from burning oil and missfires that i can't get it to rev passed 4 grand anymore! I can't wait until 2014 Civic Si's hit the dealerships!
> 
> BTW, gm customer service person, if you read this please don't reply and act like you care...


Greetings,

We definitely care! I found some information related to you in our system, and we're here to assist. Have you been to your dealer for an official diagnosis of this issue? If possible, please send us a private message regarding this situation so we can see what can be done for you.

Kind regards,

William R. (assisting Jackie & Erica)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks jblackburn. Luckily I hadn't needed to go in reverse for a while. Only time this is an issue when I notice this grinding is when I am backing into my driveway. Its a pain in the ass lol. It really is. When im reversing it on a nice flat surface, its no problem from what I can tell. 
Sent from AutoGuide.com App[/QUOTE]


----------



## Nathan of Aus. (May 16, 2013)

Get a nice grind every single time I do a quick shift from 1st to 2nd at high rpm and even sometimes from 2nd to 3rd in my 2013 1.6T SRi.
Probably the only negative about the car.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> Greetings,
> 
> We definitely care! I found some information related to you in our system, and we're here to assist. Have you been to your dealer for an official diagnosis of this issue? If possible, please send us a private message regarding this situation so we can see what can be done for you.
> 
> ...


:eek7::eek7:


----------



## AlgUSF123 (Feb 19, 2013)

Skilz10179 said:


> On 1-2 shift under conditions trying to achieve maximum acceleration my trans will grind every time.


Mine too! Between the 1-2 shifts, only if I'm on it really hard. I just learned to drive around that limitation, get myself to second as quick as possible and just haul a$$ after that.


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

2012 1LT. 22K. RedLine Transmission Fluid. Since using RedLine i have noticed it happing a LOT less frequently.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Jnoobs said:


> 2012 1LT. 22K. RedLine Transmission Fluid. Since using RedLine i have noticed it happing a LOT less frequently.


Do you have it back now?


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> Do you have it back now?


Nope, next week 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

